# 4 new RCS babies and more coming



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, this morning I saw 4 new RCS babies, the size of a speck of dust on the ancharis. The mother is still working on kicking some more babies out. Too bad, my camera cannot do a good job for something so small...
i will try and take a pic. the RCS are transparent with a yellowish dot on the back of the neck area. Very cool :-D


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yay!! I just noticed a few RCS babies in my tank today too! And I still have 8 berried females!

It is really crazy how tiny these babies are right?!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> Yay!! I just noticed a few RCS babies in my tank today too! And I still have 8 berried females!
> 
> It is really crazy how tiny these babies are right?!


yes, at first I thought they were worms or water fleas, since I got the RCS a week ago berried, i went out and put them in a breeding box, so i think most of the shrimpies are inside the breeder box.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I got all mine within the last 2 weeks too!
I didn't think they were fleas, but I definitely had to take a triple look back after seeing one on the glass. Another got sucked into my water change bowl and I started freaking out trying to figure out hat was flailing around in it lol

Anyways, Goodluck with your babies!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Isn't it just so exciting!?

I squealed the first time I saw babies. They won't get colour for a while. In fact most of mine don't seem to really get any red until about a cm in size (just under half an inch).


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Now they are old enough and red enough to be seen on camera. they'd ride on Yo's shell and travel the tank with him, hopping on and off his shell like he is a bus taking them to different parts of the tank. also they eat the algae off his shell, really neat to have 2 or 3 riding on the shell.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's so cute!

What have you been feeding them


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> That's so cute!
> 
> What have you been feeding them


God is taking care of them since they are no longer in the breeding box and I cannot regulate their meals. Actually, they escaped when they were small enough to swim out and I thought they all died.

They feed off the algae on the Marimo Moss Ball, Marimo Moss covered driftwood (and probably their home), and the algae off the leaves of hygrophilia, remnants of the algae biscuit that the Amano Shrimps and snail missed. they are survivers IMO.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh, nice!
I've got a .75 critter keeper full of them now, I think ours are near the same age, but mine don't have nearly that much color. They get to eat all kinds of bio-film, algea, and get bottom feeder pellets dropped in every few days


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> Oh, nice!
> I've got a .75 critter keeper full of them now, I think ours are near the same age, but mine don't have nearly that much color. They get to eat all kinds of bio-film, algea, and get bottom feeder pellets dropped in every few days


actually, they are 50/50 in color, some of them are still pale, i think those may be male and the redder ones are female....


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

That is so cute! I can't wait to get my NPTs set up and get me some little shrimpies! 

Ok, I feel dumb for asking, b/c I did know what it stood for at one time... But not anymore! :/ What does RCS stand for? Lol


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Picasso84 said:


> That is so cute! I can't wait to get my NPTs set up and get me some little shrimpies!
> 
> Ok, I feel dumb for asking, b/c I did know what it stood for at one time... But not anymore! :/ What does RCS stand for? Lol


Red Cherry Shrimp

some more from last night:

Yo was eyeing the algae wafer that the baby RCS grabbed and was trying to enjoy it on a floating leaf.









Yo bumped the leaf and the wafer dropped, RCS had no idea where it went...Yo's mouth because he dropped off the glass and grabbed the fallen wafer bit...oh well, lessons of nature...


----------

